# ابتسم...أنت في كلية الهندسه!!!



## وحش العمارة (6 فبراير 2008)

:80: 
*عندما تعلم ان لديك محاضرة الساعة 8 صباحا
و جميع الكليات حولك تبدا محاضراتها الساعة 10 او 11 اذن انت فى كلية 
هندسة

*عندما تستيقظ كل يوم و تعلم ان لديك حفنة من السكاشن و المحاضرات و 
غيرك بياخد 3 ايام اجازة فى الاسبوع غير الجمعة و العطلات الرسميةابتسم 
انت فى كلية هندسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:80: 


.
*عندما تقول لسائق التاكسى كلية هندسة فينظر لك نظرة حاسد و حاقد ( 
على ايه يا حسرة ) ثم يو صلك مشوار الاتنين جنيه و يقولك عشرة ( طمعا فى 
المهندس الصغير ) ابتسم انت فى كلية هندسة

* عندما تطلب احد اصدقائك فتجده نائم و انت لا ابتسم انت فى كلية هندسة
ا
* عندما تدفع فى الدروس ما يساوى تمن جهاز عروسة ابتسم انت فى كلية 
هندسة


*عندما تحسب بالجمع دون الطرح مدة تعليمك فتجدها تحقق المعادلات التالية
:
مدة تعليمى الاجمالية = مدة التعليم الاساسى + التعليم الجامعى + 
التحابيش ------------ -- (1)
و علما بان التعلم الاساسى= التعليم الاساسى + التعليم الثانوى
اذن التعليم الاساسى = التعليم الابتدائى + التعليم الاعدادى + الثانوى -
------------ - (2)
و علما بان التعليم الجامعى = سنوات اكاديمى + سنة امتياز -----------
--- (3)
و علما بان التحابيش = دبلومة + ماجستير + دكتوراة ------------ -- (4)
و بالتعويض من 2 و 3 و 4 فى 1
اذن
مدة التعليم الاجمالى = الابتدائى+الاعدادى+الثانوى+اكاديمى 
جامعى+الامتياز+دبلومة+ماجستير+دكتوراة
مدة التعليم الجمالى = 6+3+3+6+1+2+ 4+4=29 سنة مع الشغل و النفاذ 
(بفرض عدم الدبلرة)
اذن
ابتسم انت فى كلية هندسة

مما سبق نستنتج انك سترى اللحظات التالية فى حياتك:
انت بتدرس و صاحبك اللى ف تجارة خلاص بيشتغلابتسم انت فى كلية
هندسة

*... انت فى الجيش و صاحبك بتاع اداب بيتجوز ابتسم انت فى كلية هندسة:15: 
...

* انت بتبدا حياتك و صاحبك بتاع خدمة اجتماعية اتجوز و خلف 3 عيال و 
سافر برة يشتغل و رجع بعد طولغربة ابتسم انت فى كلية هندسة.

* عندما تحضر كل السكاشن و تذاكر المحاضرات و تاكل الكتب و بعدين تجيب 
جيد نظرا لرخامة دكتور لجنة الشفوى ابتسم انت فى كلية هندسة:69: 

* عندما يعاملك الدكاترة كانها بتنتقم منك ابتسم انت فى كلية هندسة.:69: 

* عندما تجد كليتك و سط المصانع بما فيها من آسمنت و تراب و ارف ابتسم 
انت فى كلية هندسة.

*عندما تجد كليتك معزولة عن باقى الكليات خوفا من انتقال الامراض الى 
طلبة الكليات الاخرى ابتسم انت فى كلية هندسة.:3: 

*عندما لا تجد فى كليتك كافتريا عدلة ابتسم انت فى كلية هندسة.

*عندما تكون حفلة الاستقبال فى الكليات الاخرى على انغام الموسيقى و انت 
فى حفلتك قاعد جوة المدرج سامع خطبة عريضة لعميد الكليةابتسم انت فى 
كلية هندسة:31: :3: 


* عندما يصاب الشباب بالصلع فى سنة 3 و البنات بالتجاعيد ابتسم انت فى 
كلية هندسة:31: 

خاص لكل ضحايا هندسه وخاصه قسم عماره:67:


----------



## مهم (6 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ياوحش العمارة فانتا فى كلية الهندسة ههههه وشكرا م/محمد عطية


----------



## وحش العمارة (6 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي م/محمد عطية
على المشاركة


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (7 فبراير 2008)

حقيقي ضحكتني 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك مهندسة مروة
الهدف رسم :63: الابتسامة على الوجوة:68:


----------



## مايزنر (7 فبراير 2008)

يا وحش، أصبت كبد الحقيقة...


----------



## محب الشرقية (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
على إدراج الموضوع


----------



## مهم (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك ياوحش العمارة


----------



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك ايضا اخي المهندس مهم
الله يوفقك


----------



## الباحث عن العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)

ملاحظات كتير حلوة يا وحش العمارة


----------



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي على المشاركة


----------



## alaanabil (7 فبراير 2008)

والله الواحد ما فيش غير انه
يقول الحمد الله على كل ما قلت
وشكرا على المشاركه الجامده:68: :68:


----------



## eng_hazem123 (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا هندسة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا خلصت كلية الهندسة


----------



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
إنشاله كلنا بنخلص
شكرا لك يا أخي


----------



## معمارية حلوة (8 فبراير 2008)

*$$$$$*

شكرا يا وحش العمارة
موضوع جدا حلو


----------



## م / رانية (8 فبراير 2008)

شكراً على هذه الفكاهة ففيها بعض من الحقيقة
لا أحد ينكر أن الكلية صعبة وتحتاج إلى صبر وجهد ، ولكنها ليست بهذا السوء 
أنا أخبرك بما هو أحلى
انك سستمنى أن ايام الكلية دامت بعد أن تتخرج وتواجه الحياه العملية وفعلاً سوف تقول ياليت أيام الكلية دامت
ولكن بعد كل التعب لاتقارن نفسك بالآخرين لأن المهندس في الأول وفي الآخر مهندس


----------



## وحش العمارة (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك مهندسة رانية على التعليف ..............
فعلا انا اتمنى ان اخلص الدراسة بسبب الضغط من كلية العمار
والموضع هدفة بالفعل رسم الابتسامة على الوجوة
شكرا


----------



## م حسناء (8 فبراير 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه
ليه بتفكرينا بالذى مضى
ربنا يعينك
كويس انك لسه فاكره اسمك


----------



## وحش العمارة (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك مهندسة حسناء
الحمد لله لسه متذكرة اسمي واللحمد لله املك ذاكرة قوية 
والهدف رسم :63: الابتسامة على الوجوة لاغير
والسلام


----------



## selfana (9 فبراير 2008)

:68::68::68::68::68:
كلام كله على الوجع 

وشر البلية ما يضحك...!!! :68::80::80:

:80::80::80::80::80::80::80:


يسلمو على الموضوع الحلو والممتع :77:


----------



## وحش العمارة (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للتعليق اختي فعلا شر البلية ما يضحك


----------



## وحش العمارة (13 فبراير 2008)

:55: :55: :55: :55: :80:


----------



## س محروس (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الجامد دة و بجد كل اللى انت قلته حقيقة الله يقدرنا على الكلية دي


----------



## مصطفى عـــوده (14 فبراير 2008)

فكاهة جميلة ولكن تنسوا شكر نعمة الله
الحمد لله الذي أنعم علينا بما نحن فيه


----------



## وحش العمارة (14 فبراير 2008)

مصطفى عـــوده قال:


> فكاهة جميلة ولكن تنسوا شكر نعمة الله
> الحمد لله الذي أنعم علينا بما نحن فيه


شكرا لك على المشاركه اكيد نحن منشكر الله دائما وابدا ........... ذا الموضوع فقط للفكاة
ورسم الابتسامة على الوجوة


----------



## اياد مجيد (15 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياوحش المهندسين


----------



## محمد شبيرو (15 فبراير 2008)

الزميله وحش العماره ياريت ايام الكليه تعود 
ان دراسه الهندسه ممتعه وحاولي ان تستمتعي بها انها سنين شاقه من السهر والتعب والعرق لكي نتخرج مهندسين ولسوف تذكرين هذه الذكريات لابنائك 
ان المهندسين على عاتقهم مسؤليات جسام 
مهندسو مرفق المياه ومدى الضغوطط التى تحدث في حاله انكسار ماسوره مياه او انقطاعها 
كل الافرع لها ميزاتها ومشقتها المختلفة 
ولكن انت ذكرت الحقيقه 
ومازلت اتذكر المسطره التي والتاكسي الذي يقف لنا ولايقف لطلبه اداب لاننا ندفع اكثر وناس جد موش بنهزر يــــــــاة ايام وذكريات حلوه


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (15 فبراير 2008)

انامن رأيك 

واهنيكي على نيتك الطيبة في رسم البسمة على وجوه تتألم

احب اقولك ان اخواتك في هندسة الانتاج ماتوا من زمان
والباقي منهم يادوب بيكمل 
عالعموم لو ماكانتش تستاهل ماكانش حد صبر عليها
وفي النهاية اتمنى التوفيق والاستمتاع بهذا العذاب اللذيذ لجميع الأخوة في هذا المنتدى المحترم


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (15 فبراير 2008)

متشكرين يابوب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ساسوم (16 فبراير 2008)

ههههههههههههه
حلوه للي بيقراها بس للي مجربها حاجة تانيه
ربنا يعوض علنا


----------



## وحش العمارة (16 فبراير 2008)

محمد شبيرو قال:


> الزميله وحش العماره ياريت ايام الكليه تعود
> ان دراسه الهندسه ممتعه وحاولي ان تستمتعي بها انها سنين شاقه من السهر والتعب والعرق لكي نتخرج مهندسين ولسوف تذكرين هذه الذكريات لابنائك
> ان المهندسين على عاتقهم مسؤليات جسام
> مهندسو مرفق المياه ومدى الضغوطط التى تحدث في حاله انكسار ماسوره مياه او انقطاعها
> ...


شكرا لك اخي محمد شبيرو .................صحيح في تعب ومشقه و سهر احيانن دموع في الجامعة 
....اكيد سوف احاول الاستمتاع ....ولله هدفي الاساسي رسم الابتسامة على الوجوه ....لكن من الموضوع فيه من الحقيقة او المبالغة وايضان يوجد دكاترة رائعين ...اقدرهم بشكل كبير و كل فصل بخلص اشتقلو لاني خلصت ........
وفعلان الشهادة بتستاهل التعب والسهر 
بالتوفيق


----------



## وحش العمارة (16 فبراير 2008)

فيلسوف مهندس قال:


> انامن رأيك
> 
> واهنيكي على نيتك الطيبة في رسم البسمة على وجوه تتألم
> 
> ...


 شكرا لمشاركتك فيلسوف مهندس
الهدف الاهم هي :63: رسم البسمة على وجوه ...الله يعين الناس ويعين اخوانا في هندسة الانتاج
فعلان لو ماكانتش تستاهل ماكانش حد صبر عليها ....بيجي يوم نحكي ل ولادنا عن هل الايام 
شكرا بالتوفيق:67:


----------



## رائد مسودي (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا عم
عندما ترى طلبة الكليات الاخرى على اخر طراز ومتشيكين اخر شياكة 
وانت داخل بتجرجر بحالك وبتفرك عنيك
انت فعلا في كلية الهندسة


----------



## سلفارا (18 فبراير 2008)

مش عارفه اضحك ولااتحسر علي الاحنا فيه عموم تسلم يارايع


----------



## وحش العمارة (19 فبراير 2008)

الله يعين الناس على كل حال 
بالتوفيق وشكرا للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## engineer-rehab (20 فبراير 2008)

عندما تحضر كل السكاشن و تذاكر المحاضرات و تاكل الكتب و بعدين تجيب 
جيد نظرا لرخامة دكتور لجنة الشفوى ابتسم انت فى كلية هندسة

عندما تجد كليتك معزولة عن باقى الكليات خوفا من انتقال الامراض الى 
طلبة الكليات الاخرى ابتسم انت فى كلية هندسة. 

*عندما لا تجد فى كليتك كافتريا عدلة ابتسم انت فى كلية هندسة.

* عندما يصاب الشباب بالصلع فى سنة 3 و البنات بالتجاعيد ابتسم انت فى 
كلية هندسة


كلام مظبوط 200% 

بس بجدكانت ايام لذيذة وهتفتكرها لما تخلص وتفتكر البهدله ايام تسليم المشاريع والنوم على الارض وعلى الشاسيهات وتنسى حاجه اسمها الاكل والنوم وتعيش بالحبر والرصاص وتلاقى كل اصحابك فى الاقسام التانيه مخلصين من بدرى ويخرجوا مع بعض وانت يامسكين فى الكليه لتانى يوم عرض متواصل :57: :57: 

بس برضه كانت ايام جميله 

:68: :68: :68:


----------



## وحش العمارة (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي على المشاركة :57: :57: 
كلام صحيح


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (20 فبراير 2008)

كتبت فاجدتي عاش فوكي وعشت لانك رسمت ابتسامات عريضة على الوجوه


----------



## نور الزمان (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك .........فعلا رسمت احلا ابتسامة على شفاهي
جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## المهندس فصولي (21 فبراير 2008)

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

وربي انواع الضحك ..


من جد يا وحش العمارة ابتسم انت في الهندسة....



هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي..




تقبل مروري اخوك المهندس فصوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولي...


----------



## أريج الايمان (22 فبراير 2008)

شكرا علي الاستعراض الرائع ده الواحد من كتر مابيتكرر قدامه الوضع ده اصبح عادي 
ومع ذلك لازلت ابتسم لاني في كليه هندسه


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## نسمه عمر (25 فبراير 2008)

هههههههههههههه
جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا
والله لما نخلص الكلية هتوحشنا وهنفتقد الايام دي وهنبتسم فعلا بس بعد ما نخلص


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (27 فبراير 2008)

هي العمارة حلوووووووووووة ..........بس متعبة...بس معلش كله يهون فدا الهندسة
باااااااااااااارك الله فيك أخي الكريم هادا الموضوع ذكرني ما قاله لي أستاذي وهوبأن أجعل الإبتسامة رسالة لكل من يحيط بي وذلك لأني كنت أضحك وأبتسم حتى عندما أحصل على تقييم سيءأو علامة منخفضة فإعتبر ذلك شيء إيجابي في شخصيتي...........


----------



## بريهان (28 فبراير 2008)

فعلا عندك حق هههههههههههه


----------



## وحش العمارة (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## وليدشعلان (29 فبراير 2008)

كلام جميل ولذيذ ومعبر قوى 
بس شكلك كدة اتكويت من الكلية زيادة عن اللازم


----------



## وحش العمارة (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## رمزي بلعيور (11 مارس 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrccccccccccccccciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## وحش العمارة (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## وحش العمارة (15 مارس 2008)

:67: :67: :69: :68: :68:


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (15 مارس 2008)

هنعمل اية المهندسين الى قبلنا اتخرجوا كدة حنا عاوزين نبقى احسن منهم وعلشان كدة هما بيعملوا فينا كدة


----------



## وحش العمارة (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## المتألق جدا (16 مارس 2008)

فعلا موضوع طريف وشكرا علي تقديمه


----------



## وحش العمارة (18 مارس 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## كتكوووووته (18 مارس 2008)

ملاحظات كتير حلوة................
وشكرا يا وحش العمارة...............
موضوعحلو جداااااا...........


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (19 مارس 2008)

كلامك جامد يا وحش العمارة


بس احنا تقريبا نوع غريب من كليات الهندسة

عندنا امتحانات حتى في يوم الجمعة

وكمان يوم 6 أكتوبر ما أخدناش أجازة

يعني الكلية مش راحمه حد

بجد

حراااااام كده

الواحد على قد إلي بيشوفه فيها


لكن على قد ما بيكون فخور بإنه مستحمل كل ده عشان يبقى مهندس


----------



## archkh (19 مارس 2008)

وحش العمارة

الله يعطيك العافيه على هذي المشاركه . واحب اوضح لك ان هذا حال جميع طلاب العماره في جميع الدول العربيه ..... لكـــــــن الله يعين الجميع 
م. خالد القحطاني


----------



## معماري 13 (19 مارس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه
والله عندك حق


----------



## وحش العمارة (20 مارس 2008)

م.مصطفى عوض قال:


> كلامك جامد يا وحش العمارة
> 
> 
> بس احنا تقريبا نوع غريب من كليات الهندسة
> ...


----------



## وحش العمارة (20 مارس 2008)

:3::3:


archkh قال:


> وحش العمارة
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه على هذي المشاركه . واحب اوضح لك ان هذا حال جميع طلاب العماره في جميع الدول العربيه ..... لكـــــــن الله يعين الجميع
> م. خالد القحطاني


شكر لك اخي على المشاركة الطيبة ................زالله يعن الكل....بس الشهادة بتستاهل التعب
السلام :3:


----------



## وحش العمارة (20 مارس 2008)

:3::3:
:3::3:
:3::3:


----------



## منصور سعيد (20 مارس 2008)

لوووووووووووووول

لا تعليق...

تحياتي


----------



## hitler_alg (22 مارس 2008)

صحيح لكن ابتسم


----------



## hitler_alg (22 مارس 2008)

نخن في بلدي من يدخل كلية الهندسة يقال له : عظم الله أجرك


----------



## وحش العمارة (22 مارس 2008)

شكر لك اخي على المشاركة الطيبة ................ عظم الله أجرك


----------



## وحش العمارة (22 مارس 2008)

شكر لك اخي على المشاركة الطيبة ................ عظم الله أجركشكر لك اخي على المشاركة الطيبة ................ عظم الله أجرك


----------



## وحش العمارة (25 مارس 2008)

:3::3:

:3::3:


----------



## مهندسة الافق (25 مارس 2008)

ههههههههههههههه ..يسلمو وحش العماره 
عندما يعاملك الدكاترة كانها بتنتقم منك ابتسم انت فى كلية هندسة.

..يعطيك العافيه...


----------



## ميدو وليد (25 مارس 2008)

heyaaa gamda
bs azy abtasm we ana fi elhandasa elme3maria
elmafrod a3et ao atganen


----------



## وحش العمارة (27 مارس 2008)

شكر لك اخي على المشاركة الطيبة ................


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (27 مارس 2008)

*دنت وحش*

:75::75::75:فكر في الاخضر ياوحش بعد التخرج تكون مهندس اد الدنياء مكتب وعربية ووووووووو
ظل مهندس ولا ظل مقاول ( مساعد مهندس )


----------



## ام نورا (27 مارس 2008)

انا متخرجة قبل 8 سنين وشفت الشريط بيحصل قدامي 
فكرتينا بالذي مضى بوصف دقيق وعبقري للحالة 
امال طلعنا مهندسين ازاي 
بس الفرق الوحيد انه عرض الشريط قبل 8 سنين كان بيخليني اعيط 
وعرضه النهاردة ضحكني كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## هالــة (27 مارس 2008)

هههههههههههه

والله كلامك 100%

يسلموو وحش العمارة 

احترامي


----------



## بسمة حزن (27 مارس 2008)

مشكوووور ياوحش على هل الموضوع الحلو


----------



## وحش العمارة (30 مارس 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ميلاد عساف (31 مارس 2008)

والله حالتك متل حالتي .... الله يكون بعونا ... بس يالله ....ابتسم انت بكلية الهندسة.....هههههه


----------



## Alinajeeb (31 مارس 2008)

حبيبي انت عممت على كل الاقسام ولكن الملاحظ ان المعماري هم بس الي تعبانين تحياتي وحش


----------



## لازوردا (31 مارس 2008)

اييييييييييييييييه لسه بنستنا نخلص دراسه


المشكله انو بتتخرج وبتضل بتدرس


----------



## الشيبانى عمر (1 أبريل 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## أميرة الهندسة (2 أبريل 2008)

فعلا طلاب الهندسة بس هم اللي عايشين هالمعاناة


----------



## وحش العمارة (4 أبريل 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## الواثقة بربها (5 أبريل 2008)

ههههههههه جميلة


----------



## وحش العمارة (11 أبريل 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## نجوى بغداد (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع الممتع


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (11 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا هندسة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 أبريل 2008)

:3::3::3::3:


----------



## وحش العمارة (22 مايو 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة:3::3::3::3:


----------



## وحش العمارة (22 مايو 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة:3::3:شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة:3::3::3::3::3::3:


----------



## bint_cool (23 مايو 2008)

والله أنك صااااااااااادق...أضحك ودمعي حاير وسط عيني.. لول


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 مايو 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة:3::3:


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## لميـــاء (3 يونيو 2008)

هههههههه بالرغم من انى خلصت والمواضيع دى كلها انتهت بس انت حسستنى بالغيظ 
واشكرك على الموضوع الجميل دا


----------



## حبظلم بظاظة (11 يونيو 2008)

شكرا ياوحش العمارة فانتا فى كلية الهندسة ههههه وشكرا


----------



## حبظلم بظاظة (11 يونيو 2008)

شكرا ياوحش العمارة فانتا فى كلية الهندسة ههههه وشكراشكرا ياوحش العمارة فانتا فى كلية الهندسة ههههه وشكرا


----------



## وحش العمارة (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة:3::3:


----------



## shadyrey (16 يونيو 2008)

موضوع ممتاز وفكرته ظريفه جدااااااااااااااااا شكرا


----------



## وحش العمارة (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة:3::3:


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة:3::3:


----------



## alpha bidoo (23 يونيو 2008)

هههههه شكرا وحش العمارة على الموضوع بس مش عارف انا حاسس من كلامك ده انك تقصد يبقى انت اكيد في مصر مش هندسة بس فهل انت من مصر فعلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 يونيو 2008)

alpha Bidoo قال:


> هههههه شكرا وحش العمارة على الموضوع بس مش عارف انا حاسس من كلامك ده انك تقصد يبقى انت اكيد في مصر مش هندسة بس فهل انت من مصر فعلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

شكرا لك اخي الكريم بارك الله قي مرورك ......................والله يا اخي انا لست من مصر 

ويمكن يا اخي حبي لمصر وشوقي لرؤية مصر ....واحترامي للاخوة المصرية ................فكرتني من مصر 

انا يسيدي من الاردن ..................:56:


----------



## alpha bidoo (23 يونيو 2008)

اهلا بيك وباهل الاردن يا وحش بس اصلي حسيت من كلامك انك مصري لان الحال ده موجود اي نعم في الهندسة لكن في مصر تقريبا موجود في كل حاجة 
بس انا مكنتش اعرف ان الحال ده موجود برة يعني كلنا في الهوا سوا اهه


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 يونيو 2008)

alpha Bidoo قال:


> اهلا بيك وباهل الاردن يا وحش بس اصلي حسيت من كلامك انك مصري لان الحال ده موجود اي نعم في الهندسة لكن في مصر تقريبا موجود في كل حاجة
> بس انا مكنتش اعرف ان الحال ده موجود برة يعني كلنا في الهوا سوا اهه


 

مشكور يا خوي ...ان ولله فكرت الحال دة بس بالاردن بس لما وضعت الموضوع في المنتدى كتشفت انو بكل البلاد العربية نفس المعانة ......التفق العرب على شئ.............ومن ردود الاخوة يوضح انة نفس المعانة 

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم:80:


----------



## EN_SA_AL (24 يونيو 2008)

صحيح كل ما ذكرت ..................


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة:3::3:


----------



## عميد المباني (25 يونيو 2008)

ناررررررررررررررررررر


مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على المرور الكريم ......بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (6 يوليو 2008)

_حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك دنا لسة في البدايه براحة عليه شوية لاني فعلا كل ده صح بس مش كنت عايزة حد يصارحني بيه_
_ليه الحقيقة المرة ده_


----------



## وحش العمارة (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة:3::3:


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (11 يوليو 2008)

لك عن جد يسلمو كتير على هالوصف الواقعي
و انا فعلا من ضحايا كلية الهندسة
بس ما في احلا من العمارة رغم كل تعبها وقرفها


----------



## عمر النوبي (11 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه
جامده يا وحش العمارة 
انت ذكرت تفاصيل كلية هندسة و خصوصا حلوان


----------



## eng_afify (17 يوليو 2008)

و الله بجد هي دي الحقيقة


----------



## وحش العمارة (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة:3::3:


----------



## وحش العمارة (13 أغسطس 2008)

___________________-


----------



## archocine (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذهاالموضوع


----------



## HEBA ABDO (14 أغسطس 2008)

على فكرة احنا دايما بنقول كدة ومحدش مصدقنا


----------



## HEBA ABDO (14 أغسطس 2008)

بس على فكرة برضة لسة بنحبها


----------



## وحش العمارة (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للمرور الطيب ....فعلان بحش مصدق انو العمارة هيك الا لازم الواحد يجربها بس الشهادة مستاهلة


----------



## moh_vic (15 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكراااااا


----------



## بج بوي (16 أغسطس 2008)

:75:اللهم لك الحمد انا سلمت مشروع التخرج قبل شهر تقريبا في 21-7-2008
وتخرجت والله يعين اللى لازال طالب


----------



## محمود كلاشينكوف (16 أغسطس 2008)

كده هتخليني ما ادخلش!!!!!!!!


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (17 أغسطس 2008)

صراحةً لقد اعدتني للخلف ثلاث سنوات

وكل عبارة اقرأها احس بها كواقع ملموس 

وبجد اضحكتني كل العبارات خاصة قصة (الصلع والتجاعيد)خخخخخخـ

جعل ايامك كلها كلية آداب ياهندسة


----------



## معمارية جامدة (17 أغسطس 2008)

الله يطمنك يا وحش 
انا لسة داخلة اول سنة عمارة
بس جامدة اويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
و عقبال ما نتخرج منها احيييياء
السلام عليكم:10::8::18:


----------



## سايرا (17 أغسطس 2008)

Dear Students, 
SPE Cairo University Student Chapter and SIRA Corporation announce the start of our scholarships season (A great opportunity for students and fresh graduates). 




1. English and Conversation Course: 
200 free registrations for the test 
· With Egyptian AUC staff: 
- Dr.Gaber Khalil, M.A. in teaching English as a foreign language, the American University in Cairo. 
-Mrs. Samah A. Salam, AUC / CACE instructor of regular English and Conversation courses (all levels). 

Expenses: L.E. 100 per level for each student. 

· With SIRA British staff: 
- BARNABY DAVIS, CELTA teaching qualification. 
- Nigel Richards, Specialist English Language Training for mostly multinational clients such as Unilever, P&G, Johnson & Johnson and many, many others. 
- Emilie Joubert, TEFL Teacher at LAL Language Centre, Paignton. 

Expenses: L.E. 250 per level for each student 

Modern Engineering Courses: 
· 100 registrations, Primavera P3, P5, and P6 150 L.E per person. 
· 50 registrations, Mat lab 150 L.E per person. 
· 100 registrations, PLC Siemens S7200 200 L.E per person. 
· 50 registrations, Micro controller 200 L.E per person. 
· 50 registrations, Unigraphics 150 L.E per person. 
· 50 registrations, Solid Works 150 L.E per person. 
· 50 registrations, AutoCAD 2D, 3D 150 L.E per person.​For Registration​1. Call: +202 37623988 or + 202 37495381. 
2. SIRA representative will arrange the dates and training location for you.​


----------



## elkplawy (17 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكي يا هندسه


----------



## وحش العمارة (21 أغسطس 2008)

بج بوي قال:


> :75:اللهم لك الحمد انا سلمت مشروع التخرج قبل شهر تقريبا في 21-7-2008
> وتخرجت والله يعين اللى لازال طالب


 

مشكور اخي الكريم والف مبروك على التخرج وعقبالي وعقبال الباقي يارب نطلع منها ب سلام بس انت ادعيلنا:20::20::20:




محمود كلاشينكوف قال:


> كده هتخليني ما ادخلش!!!!!!!!


 



الموضوع في منو الحقيقة بس اذا انت حبيتها لازم تدخلها بعدين تندم:87::87::87::87:





معماري حتى الرمق ا قال:


> صراحةً لقد اعدتني للخلف ثلاث سنوات
> 
> وكل عبارة اقرأها احس بها كواقع ملموس
> 
> ...


 





مشكور اخي الكريم على المرور الطيب ..هدف الموضوع الابتسامة:75::75::75:





معمارية جامدة قال:


> الله يطمنك يا وحش
> انا لسة داخلة اول سنة عمارة
> بس جامدة اويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> و عقبال ما نتخرج منها احيييياء
> السلام عليكم:10::8::18:


 



لساتك سنة اولة لسه مشفتش حاجة الله يكون بعونك ................................بس شهادة العمارة بتستاهل:58::58::58:





elkplawy قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا ليكي يا هندسه


 

مشكور اخي الكريم على المرور الطيب:20::20::20::20:


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (21 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور جزيلا لك.. 
نعممم..... الهندسةةة
اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## eng_afify (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يتوب علي جميع الطلاب في كلية الهندسة و يتخرجو بتفوق ان شاء الله


----------



## ناادين (21 سبتمبر 2008)

لمى يصاب الشباب بالصلع والبنات بالتجاعيد...يبقى انت بكلية الهندسسسسسسة.
رائع..بشكرك ..عبرت عن كل شي بقلبنا


----------



## ناادين (21 سبتمبر 2008)

:20:لمى يصاب الشباب بالصلع والبنات بالتجاعيد...يبقى انت بكلية الهندسسسسسسة.
رائع..بشكرك ..عبرت عن كل شي بقلبنا


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للمرور الطيب بارك الله


----------



## وحش العمارة (9 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## hermione (9 فبراير 2010)

you are completely right ya wa7ash el 3amara


----------



## mohamed2009 (10 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## hananfadi (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم حقيقي و الله ضحكتنا


----------



## ENG:ayatallah (12 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههه والله عندك حق وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## AngelOfTears (13 فبراير 2010)

لما تذاكر طول السنة و تقطع المواد تقطيع وتيجي تبص في جدول الفاينل تلاقي بين كل مادة ومادة يوم ونص والكليات التانية 3 ايام ونص وتدخل متحلش حاجه ابتسم فأنت في كلية هندسة


----------



## زينه (13 فبراير 2010)

ليه بس التشاؤم ده كله ..

ايه يعنى لما تطبق 3 ايام ورا بعض مثلا ..

واللا لما متشوفش اهلك اللى فى نفس البيت الا بالصدفه ..

واللا لما قرايبك يتجوزوا وانت قاعد بتشتغل فى التسليمه  

عادى يعنى ..


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (13 فبراير 2010)

هههههه


----------



## trq srt fd (12 يوليو 2010)

:20:لا اري اذا كانت الابتسامة فقط تكفي بل الفخر والاعتزاز بالنفس اهم .
الموضوع جميل و اشكرك جدا:20::28:


----------



## بنت معمار (12 يوليو 2010)

:86:وصف دقهيق جدا لحالتنا الماساويه.


----------



## مازن ألحسن (12 يوليو 2010)

وسوف تبتسم اكثر عندما تتخرج وتؤلف انشودة(أبتسم انت مهندس..وخاصة العمارة)


----------



## وحش العمارة (8 أغسطس 2010)

لرسم الابتسامة على الوجوة


----------



## مطيع يحيى (8 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا اخي بارك الله بيك*​


----------



## mona90 (8 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا جامده اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------

